# LOWRIDER BIKE FOR SALE



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Good luck on the sale


----------



## Toaster (Jul 19, 2007)

how'd you make the hands?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn thats clean


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

the lowrider bike is old from 1999 last time it was at the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wheres the pics of it now?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ha ha ha ha damn i remember that bike very clean he even had a juiced speaker trailer with it at one time very nice i think i got old videos of it from when i lived in florida and rolled wit finest kreations 1000 might be a lil steep for it to be honest man but good luck with the sale


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

pm sent homie


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

is display and trailer included


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That trike doesnt look like that anymore. I remember someone posted pics of it in someones garage on the ground all dusty with no parts on the frame. The paint was messed up to.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well then if what you say is true then i will pay about 700 for it and u can keep the parts i just want the frame and trike kit and seat and trailer keep display too


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

how much for the turn table


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 23 2007, 12:14 AM~8621877
> *how much for the turn table
> *



HONESTLY BRO WHY BUY JUST THE TURNTABLE IF I AM CORRECT THIS BIKE HAS TWO OF THEM ONE FOR THE SPEAKER BOX AND ONE FOR THE BIKE ITSELF BUT YA MIGHT AS WELL JUST MAKE YOUR OWN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 23 2007, 12:16 AM~8621883
> *HONESTLY BRO WHY BUY JUST THE TURNTABLE IF I AM CORRECT THIS BIKE HAS TWO OF THEM ONE FOR THE SPEAKER BOX AND ONE FOR THE BIKE ITSELF BUT YA MIGHT AS WELL JUST MAKE YOUR OWN
> *


Help him out and make it for him. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SHIT I GOT ENOUGH ON MY PLATE RIGHT NOW LOL IM TRYING TO ACTUALLY SCORE ON THIS TRIKE RIGHT HERE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2007, 12:17 AM~8621886
> *Help him out and make it for him.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 23 2007, 12:19 AM~8621887
> *THEN STFU!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

EAT ME RAW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 23 2007, 12:43 AM~8621974
> *EAT ME RAW
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmfkkdW_rHo...related&search=


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM AT WORK FOOL CANT VIEW IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 23 2007, 12:52 AM~8622002
> *IM AT WORK FOOL CANT VIEW IT
> *


It will be there in the morning when you get home.  

We gotta get together and work on some of this stuff. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy5X36nXy1c...related&search=


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

the lowrider bike still looks the same as you see it in the pic. the bike is king of the south five years in a row best bike in fl history.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 23 2007, 12:14 AM~8621877
> *how much for the turn table
> *


 turn talbe 200.00 looks new


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Aug 23 2007, 07:09 AM~8622850
> *turn talbe 200.00 looks new
> *


NO

1 IS


BUYING SHIT TILL THEY SEE PICS OF IT NOW... :cheesy:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

some pic of parts for sale


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Aug 23 2007, 08:05 AM~8622833
> *the lowrider bike still looks the same as you see it in the pic. the bike is king of the south five years in a row best bike in fl history.
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

youre insane.. i remember this bike.. it was really nice and all.... but pinnacle is the best bike in florida period....lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics? I swear this trike is all messed up now.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2007, 11:41 AM~8915971
> *Pics? I swear this trike is all messed up now.
> *


x2


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2007, 12:41 PM~8915971
> *Pics? I swear this trike is all messed up now.
> *


hey you dont happen to have the issues of LRB that my bike "outta time" was in and the issue that the trike from my club "jokers wild 2" (the blue trike from miami with 3 pumps) was in...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 11:47 AM~8916021
> *hey you dont happen to have the issues of LRB that my bike "outta time" was in and the issue that the trike from my club "jokers wild 2" (the blue trike from miami with 3 pumps) was in...
> *


I used to have it but I know someone on here has to have it.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 2 2007, 02:45 PM~8916004
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2007, 12:48 PM~8916032
> *I used to have it but I know someone on here has to have it.
> *


damn, i will have to ask around


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i got that issue why?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 2 2007, 11:52 AM~8916074
> *i got that issue why?
> *


thats his bike. the orange one.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 12:40 PM~8915961
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> youre insane.. i remember this bike.. it was really nice and all.... but pinnacle is the best bike in florida period....lol
> *


***** my bike was always frist place that ***** was 3place


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 2 2007, 12:58 PM~8916139
> ****** my bike was always frist place that ***** was 3place
> *


where were you when he took b.o.t.y.???? like i said.... your bike was nice as hell back in its day one of the best in its time.... but not the best in the history of south florida...

ynot did your bike right?....... he was suppose to do a frame for an ex club member of mine with jackolanterns molded out of it... took the money... sanded his bike down... never touched it again.... this was many years ago my homie was going to do the bike to match my car but the bike was never finished...... thats why i did my bike to match my car...


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 01:13 PM~8916280
> *where were you when he took b.o.t.y.???? like i said.... your bike was nice as hell back in its day one of the best in its time.... but not the best in the history of south florida...
> 
> ynot did your bike right?....... he was suppose to do a frame for an ex club member of mine with jackolanterns molded out of it... took the money... sanded his bike down... never touched it again.... this was many years ago my homie was going to do the bike to match my car but the bike was never finished...... thats why i did my bike to match my car...
> *


 ***** LIKE I SAID ASK YOUR HOMEBOY WHY HE STOP SHOWNING HIS BIKE LIKE I SAID THE KING OF THE SOUTH THE CAR GAME IS MY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 2 2007, 01:22 PM~8916374
> ****** LIKE I SAID ASK YOUR HOMEBOY WHY HE STOP SHOWNING HIS BIKE LIKE I SAID THE KING OF THE SOUTH THE CAR GAME IS MY
> *



what are you talking about?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i assume you are reffering to "jokers wild 2" when you say my homie.... and he took his trike to one show and took 1st in sweepstakes trike and 1st in radical trike and best graphics and that was years ago... he stopped showing it after he got a car and built a 96 fleetwood on juice.... he sold his bike parts and left his frame with shitty str8 blue paint job stored in his garage...... he's not even into lowriders no more


anyways... good luck on the sale....


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 01:24 PM~8916392
> *what are you talking about?
> *


 ITS COOL HOMIE YOU ARE NOT ON MY LEVEL :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 2 2007, 01:31 PM~8916444
> *ITS COOL HOMIE YOU ARE NOT ON MY LEVEL  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BACKYARDPROMOTIONS (Dec 2, 2004)

pm sent....hit me back


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 01:32 PM~8916454
> *:cheesy:
> *


 YO SHOW ME SOME PIC OF YOUR BIKE


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i never said my bike was on your bikes level.... ;]

plus your bike had alot more time into it....


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 02:05 PM~8916758
> *i never said my bike was on your bikes level.... ;]
> 
> plus your bike had alot more time into it....
> *


LETS GO ON THE MIAMI FEST AND ASK. BEST LOWRIDER


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 02:05 PM~8916758
> *i never said my bike was on your bikes level.... ;]
> 
> plus your bike had alot more time into it....
> *


AND ABOUT TEN THOUSAND DOLLARS IN TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol shit if its like that lets build new bikes... how are we going to compare bikes that were built years ago... my bike was slapped together in 4 days... you had all the time u wanted to build your bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh shit i hear bike build off :biggrin:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 02:16 PM~8916847
> *lol shit if its like that lets build new bikes... how are we going to compare bikes that were built years ago... my bike was slapped together in 4 days... you had all the time u wanted to build your bike
> *


LOWRIDER BIKE ARE FOR KIDS ***** I AM 27 TAKE IT TO THE CAR GAME ASK DOUBLE-O I HAVE SIX CARS ONE IS MY SHOWN CAR ABOUT 200,000.00 YOU SEE IT OUT IN VEGAS CHECK OUT MY POST KING OF THE SOUTH FT.LAUDERDALE FL YOU SEE ASK AROUND THAT ***** CARLOS FROM BROWARD


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

p.s. no one in miami gives a shit about bikes... everyone in miami thinks if youre over 16 and fucking with bikes your a nerd......i stuck to it......



and i still dont know what homie of mines youre talking about cause we've only had two trikes... jokers wild 2 and that shit won sweepstakes uncontested.... and "darkside" which was in the full class.....


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

SEE YOU IN THE MIAMI POST. I POST A PICTURE OF THE BKIE LETS SEE WHAT THEY SAY :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ok so why do you keep on with this..... im not into lowriders no more i been out the game for 5 years..... i can careless about cars... all i do now is paint... and fish..... thats it....

you're getting all hyped up for no reason....lol


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 02:24 PM~8916918
> *p.s. no one in miami gives a shit about bikes... everyone in miami thinks if youre over 16 and fucking with bikes your a nerd......i stuck to it......
> and i still dont know what homie of mines youre talking about cause we've only had two trikes... jokers wild 2 and that shit won sweepstakes uncontested.... and "darkside" which was in the full class.....
> *


THATS TRU ABOUT BIKE BULD WHEN DID I SAID I WAS WORKING ON A BIKE I POST MY SHIT FOR SALE AND YOU CAME ON MY TOPIC.


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2007, 02:25 PM~8916936
> *ok so why do you keep on with this..... im not into lowriders no more i been out the game for 5 years..... i can careless about cars... all i do now is paint... and fish..... thats it....
> 
> you're getting all hyped up for no reason....lol
> *


KEEP ON PAINTING HOMEBOY :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 954LIMELIGHT66_@Oct 2 2007, 02:31 PM~8916993
> *THATS TRU ABOUT BIKE BULD WHEN DID I SAID I WAS WORKING ON A BIKE I POST MY SHIT FOR SALE AND YOU CAME ON MY TOPIC.
> *


and all i did was say goodluck on your sale... and commented that the current bike of the year is from ft lauderdale.... :cheesy:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 2 2007, 02:22 PM~8916895
> *oh shit i hear bike build off  :biggrin:
> *


MYBE BACK IN 1999 I AM TO OLD FOR THAT :biggrin:


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

how for the crank and pedals


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

how muh for the pedals and crank


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by krazymex_@Oct 2 2007, 07:24 PM~8918898
> *how for the crank and pedals
> *


all the chrome parts that you see are shown chrome give me 50.00 and 10.00 on shipping


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

WHAT YOU SEE IN THE PIC I AM ASKING 500.00 FRAME, TALBE, PRO HOPPER PUMP PLEASE NO WINDOW SHOPING


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

THE FRAMES NEED SOME PAINT TOUCH UP NOT BAD YOU CAN SEE IT IN SOME PIC.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

hmm... how bout that handle bar?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

price on handle bar and crank......... lol

we can meet some where or something...... no need to ship just a county away...


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 3 2007, 09:13 AM~8922807
> *hmm... how bout that handle bar?
> *


100.00 for the handle bar and 40.00 for the crak


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

i only want the crank and pedals how much????


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

> i only want the crank and pedals how much????
> 40.00 FOR BOTH LET ME NOW


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

BIKE FRAME IS SOLD ITS STAYING IN FL SOMEONE IS GOING TO HAVE TO NICE ASS BIKE COMING OUT SOON WACH OUT FL TAKING OVER LIKE BACK IN DAYZ HAND BARS AND THE CRAK SIT FOR SALE


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

thats a nice ass bike and good luck with the sale


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

$40 shipped


----------

